# Logan Paul wants CM Punk in MMA fight



## PS1gamenwatch (Sep 24, 2018)

https://www.bloodyelbow.com/platfor...ogan-paul-dana-white-cm-punk-youtube-mma-news

_




_

YouTube personality Logan Paul has fired back at Dana White’s claims that he would “get murdered” if he ever fought in the UFC.

Paul, who has a following of over 18-million people on his YouTube channel, is an internet personality who fought fellow social media star KSI in a white-collar boxing match last month. The 23-year-old has gained attention for his controversial videos, specifically one in which he filmed a corpse in Japan’s “suicide forest.”

After his boxing match against KSI, Paul hinted on social media about the possibility of fighting in the UFC. Speaking to the media after the UFC 229 press conference on Friday, Dana White said Paul would “get murdered” if he fought in the UFC, and the UFC president “should be arrested” if he ever let Paul step foot in the octagon.

The social media star, who has a successful background in high school wrestling, responded to White’s comments on Twitter.

Paul took offence to White’s comments, pointing out the UFC president let CM Punk, a former professional wrestler signed to WWE who had no previous martial arts experience, fight in the UFC. Punk has gone 0-2 since signing a UFC contract in December 2014.


Despite White being adamant on not letting Paul fight in the UFC, the YouTube megastar has made his intentions clear, he wants to fight in the octagon.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 24, 2018)

Why don't these YouTubers ever learn kung fu


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Sep 24, 2018)

People unironically suporting Logan Paul because they have a hateboner against Punk would be hilarious to read.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Sep 24, 2018)

Started off the year mocking a corpse.
Ending the year campaigning to become one.

On the bright side, Punk COULD probably beat him.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 24, 2018)

This idiot can't shut his mouth. CM Punk is a professional stuntman. A regular part of his job is to get his ass beat in increasingly silly ways, and to get out somewhat safe. At the rate Paul is going, he's gonna die in the ring.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Sep 24, 2018)

Logan Paul should do WWE at this point


----------



## Tramadol (Sep 24, 2018)

Tranhuviya said:


> This idiot can't shut his mouth. CM Punk is a professional stuntman. A regular part of his job is to get his ass beat in increasingly silly ways, and to get out somewhat safe. At the rate Paul is going, he's gonna die in the ring.


I mean Punk can handle his own well enough in MMA, except the time he got his ass kicked in his first UFC fight


----------



## Gorillagorillagorilla (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm kind of hoping this happens. I don't want to see him killed but I think this asshole needs a sincere lesson in humility.


----------



## Inklings (Sep 24, 2018)

I think the title of this thread is a bit misleading. From what I got out of the article Logan Paul isn't saying that he could beat CM Punk. He's calling Dana White hypocritical for dismissing him while allowing CM Punk, who had no real MMA experience, fight in the UFC.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Sep 24, 2018)

I fully support Logan Paul fighting in the UFC, and he should absolutely be permitted to do so if he wishes. He's a grown ass man, and it's well past time to stop treating his antics like those of a child who requires protecting.
He's an adult. He understands the risks.

Fuck CM Punk, let him go a few rounds with Conor McGregor now that he's returning and see how things play out.


----------



## Darndirty (Sep 24, 2018)

Tranhuviya said:


> This idiot can't shut his mouth. CM Punk is a professional stuntman. A regular part of his job is to get his ass beat in increasingly silly ways, and to get out somewhat safe. At the rate Paul is going, he's gonna die in the ring.


 

Cm punk had just as much combat experience as Logan Paul. In fact honestly id put my money on Paul to win that fight. Learning how to fall on your back right does not mean you know how to fight at least Paul went to state championships in wrestling, probably the most helpful martial art in mma.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 24, 2018)

God dammit... They found the one person in the world that would make me cheer for Punk...


----------



## r00 (Sep 24, 2018)

Bonk said:


> I mean Punk can handle his own well enough in MMA, except the time he got his ass kicked in his first UFC fight



and the time he got his ass kicked in his second UFC fight. He has a 100% loss record, landed one in four strikes and performed precisely one successful take down in his career thus far. Other than that though, he's doing really well.


----------



## Zaragoza (Sep 27, 2018)

No, fuck Punk. Make him fight Nate Diaz. :3


----------



## Wallace (Sep 27, 2018)

Why not just cut out the middle man? Put up a grand and you can punch Logan in the face. Or have a charity auction, whoever wins gets him in the octagon.


----------



## JustStopDude (Sep 28, 2018)

A good tomato can makes clown look like world beater. CM punk can make someone look good in wrestling match. Different in boxing. You must push and bleed the to make young talent appear good. 

Fuck head is YouTube clown. Why does not can make clown suffer? Makes stock as can look good with up and coming boxers. The make this Paul guy hurt. You make more money...at least in East. Maybe different in US


----------



## Strelok (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah but UFC let CM Punk in because he was a guaranteed payday. I can't imagine there are that many 13 year olds who will buy a $70 PPV.


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 9, 2018)

Strelok said:


> Yeah but UFC let CM Punk in because he was a guaranteed payday. I can't imagine there are that many 13 year olds who will buy a $70 PPV.



If Logan Paul does a video on how to grift a credit card from your mom's purse we'll know Dana White put him up to it


----------

